# BodyPower 2013



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Who's confirmed for this? May 17th.

I know Ronnie is, also who's going?

Can't wait, I WILL meet ronnie, weather I stand about all day or not.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll be there fcuk ronnie .


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> i`ll be there fcuk ronnie .


Who are you again?.. I joke

Is there a strongman competition there?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Who are you again?.. I joke
> 
> Is there a strongman competition there?


yeah on both days im doing one on the sat and griff is doing one on the sunday .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ill be there first time going should be great


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Was VIP in 2011 and chatted to Ronnie for ages. Nice bloke, looks like death though.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Defo going, live a few miles from NEC so easy for me!

Gonna have to take a massive bag for all the lovely freebies :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah on both days im doing one on the sat and griff is doing one on the sunday .


Be good to meet you mate ill be there. Will come say hi. We are ok from our arguing days though arnt we? Not going to fcuking eat me if you see me........LOL.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Incredible Bulk and I will be there! Loved it this year and can't wait for next year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be good to meet you mate ill be there. Will come say hi. We are ok from our arguing days though arnt we? Not going to fcuking eat me if you see me........LOL.


you`ll spot me a mile off i`ll be the big fat bearded bloke eating skinny bodybuilders :lol:

nah your cool buddy unless you resemble a bit of rump steak .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there a junior class?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Is there a junior class?


for ?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Strong man or powelift?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I watched guys around my age deadlifting amd squatting.... Pathetic!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

theres an under 105kg cat not sure about pl i would think there would be .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Where can i find out the info??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Where can i find out the info??


body power website :laugh:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will be attending


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Was good this year so deffo going next year! Taking food with me though as the cafe is a fcuking rip off! Nice chicken though lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> you`ll spot me a mile off i`ll be the big fat bearded bloke eating skinny bodybuilders :lol:
> 
> nah your cool buddy unless you resemble a bit of rump steak .


I've been told several time I am pretty tasty mate, more like a bratwurst than rump so think I'm ok then.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

went 2011 and 2012 , wouldn't miss it for the world


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im on days off so ill be going!

Agree about taking your own food though, the queues were the worst thing for me. Me and my girlfriend waited 45 minutes for a burger each, and they were a rip off.

I was just about ready to wrestle one off of Terry Hollands i was that ravenous!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

how can one get tickets?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be good to meet you mate ill be there. Will come say hi. We are ok from our arguing days though arnt we? Not going to fcuking eat me if you see me........LOL.


Pmsl il bring mi camera and vídeo this a reckon lol, gonna go for the powerlifting and watch that big idiot Ewen lol, should be good, rest is a bag of knackers tbh.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> I watched guys around my age deadlifting amd squatting.... Pathetic!


The powerlifting event is invite only or was past couple of years.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Pmsl il bring mi camera and vídeo this a reckon lol, gonna go for the powerlifting and watch that big idiot Ewen lol, should be good, rest is a bag of knackers tbh.


Was a bit sh1t when we went wasn't it.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Was a bit sh1t when we went wasn't it.


Seminars were cool want they but only takes a bit to walk round and have a perv lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha I don't perv..... Lol.

Yeah great to see Heath in person.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> @Incredible Bulk and I will be there! Loved it this year and can't wait for next year


Can't wait either for this event, the UKs beat expo I find. It's gonna be a blast!

If my sponsor hasn't got a stand I will be walking around with Q looking at the strongman events, those guys don't fck about ha ha


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't wait, will be my first show/expo. Are the VIP tickets worth it?

Good to see the UKM army out

@Incredible Bulk if there's a stand will you not get time to look about?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Can't wait either for this event, the UKs beat expo I find. It's gonna be a blast!
> 
> If my sponsor hasn't got a stand I will be walking around with Q looking at the strongman events, those guys don't fck about ha ha


im stealing Q for a coffee or two


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Give her back in one piece lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

got 2 of our guys doing the under 105s and i will be along with a VIP ticket


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

I will be there, not been for a couple years so really looking forward to this one!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Give her back in one piece lol


no


----------

